
James Damore's Lawsuit Is Designed to Embarrass Google - HHend
https://www.wired.com/story/james-damores-lawsuit-is-designed-to-embarrass-google/
======
reeteshv
From the article, "Many are written with the earnest, unguarded candor of
people who did not expect their words to travel outside of Google."

Surely, Damore's screed was also written with the same expectation?

To be perfectly clear, I'm not siding with Damore's inferences or conclusions.

------
moonbug
Well it's certainly embarrassing _someone_

